# [SOLVED] Audio driver for motherboard i845g-w83627hf



## DrewThirty (May 31, 2009)

from the begining lol

I picked up a micro system for the kids to use so they would leave mine alone, great idea eh

So, I whacked in a decent video card .. installed XP ... all went well, but no sound. I installed Belarc to find out what MB we had as there are no details on the board that I can see other than REV C.

Belarc tells me I have an i845G-W83627HF ... cool says I, this'll be easy ... nope

I can't find an audio driver anywhere, I found links that told me 'click here for blah blah driver" just to find nothing at the end of the rainbow.

I figure, stuff it ... i'll just install a new audio card and be done with it.....except system won't let me. Everytime I put in a card, it won't boot up. 3 diff cards .. 3 diff bouts of swearing!

If anyone can help me, I would be more greatful than mere words can show


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Audio driver for motherboard i845g-w83627hf*

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

What kind of pc is this?
Desktop or laptop?
Name?


----------



## DrewThirty (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Audio driver for motherboard i845g-w83627hf*

Have you ever seen a micro laptop?
I call it Fred.

All the info I can give is what I already have mate ... It's a micro pc running XP.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Audio driver for motherboard i845g-w83627hf*

Ive seen my fill, ty, more than I wanted to.

Go here for audio driver:
http://download.cnet.com/WDM-A403-exe/3000-2110_4-206274.html

Uninstall all other sound drivers from add/remove in the control panel
reboot pc
install sound driver
reboot pc


----------



## DrewThirty (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Audio driver for motherboard i845g-w83627hf*

OK lol .. I didnt know they made em in micro. Have seen those notepads things, are they are to small ... how are you supposed to type on a micro with big fat fingers?

ANYWAY ..... THAT WORKED! (yes, I yelled lol)

TY TY TY TY TY


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

I have no idea, lol...maybe use a pen or pencil with a sharpened point?

Well great for you!...Im glad to hear

By the way that motherboard came in a desktop also.


----------

